# Felines,Anyone? >=3



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Since there is one of Canines i think there should be a Feline one as Well. >:3

Post your breed or mix right here. 

Mine:

Hellcat - A breed of werecats that look like panthers but sharper and bigger ears,wilder fur,insanely sharp and strong claws,etc.
Also they have a mid-form,half human-half feline,this happens during a non-full moon night,a full feline would be at a full moon.
Highly aggressive,though for some they are like lap cats.

Not sure this link will work but this would be the mid-form.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2751665/

What's yours.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2009)

I have three. :3

Placebo the hyena-tiger
Mnemosyne the Smildon
Alex the white cougar

I have a lot of characters :V


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

That is sweet,i wish i could draw stuff like that.
I would've linked you to mine but i have no idea how.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like I got some characters to dig up again.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

It is rather quiet in here. :/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 7, 2009)

My fursona is a cat / bat mix.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2582952/


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> My fursona is a cat / bat mix.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2582952/


 
That is pretty sweet.


----------



## Bone-head (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm no feline, but I must admit, I like felines alot more than canines; so I support this thread. *Gives you all a thumbs-up sign.*


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 7, 2009)

yay kitties meow


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Bone-head said:


> I'm no feline, but I must admit, I like felines alot more than canines; so I support this thread. *Gives you all a thumbs-up sign.*


 
Now that's the spirit!


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Now that's the spirit!


meeeeeeOW!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

His name is Kai.

He's still in development.

Also, kittehs FTW.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Huggable White Tiger present! ^^


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

We needz moar kitties!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Moar Wesker! (lols to anyone who thought I'd say "Moar cowbell")


----------



## MidnightFury (Sep 8, 2009)

Fury is a feline/squirrel mix. That counts, right?

Incidentally, I think my husband is thinking of changing from a canine fursona to a feline one.


----------



## Seas (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a feline character (and species of her) in a story I'm planning and also as general art subject, with the work-in-progress name of Smoke , but she will get a new one eventually (that would still translate to smoke in the species' language but have no direct similarity with english words)
Her looks I have drawn are also outdated , but I'll link a new picture of her if I finish it before this thread gets inactive.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 9, 2009)

PUMA

V
V
V


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

We must gather more felines and conquer Le-Forumz.


----------



## CathoraGal (Sep 10, 2009)

I has a white tiger.
:3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Nuu, I am the one & only white tiger! *pouts*


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

poor kitty *pats* theres others like you you know


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

What are you doing in our thread you canine!
*boots Magna*


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 10, 2009)

Please stop making theses treads.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Please stop making theses treads.


 
If you don't like them,why bother looking at them?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a feline-like character.

She's a Nightsaber. Dark fur, pupiless bioluminescent yellow eyes and saber teeth.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have a feline-like character.
> 
> She's a Nightsaber. Dark fur, pupiless bioluminescent yellow eyes and saber teeth.


 
Sounds quite interesting. :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Canine thread got locked, felines win!

Nah but seriously, dun derail this thread D'=


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

Them Felines Shall Prevail!


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 21, 2009)

Hihi 
Im a Pet Semetary Cat!
AKA
a
*ZOMBIE CAT!!*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 21, 2009)

Certainly is something new,Welcome to the club.


----------



## SgtSprocket (Sep 21, 2009)

ima black panther. keepin it plain and simple.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 21, 2009)

My second fursona's a blue kitty.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet,Two more members to the family!

I have a second fursona though.

He's a Werewolf 'Supersoldier',Since Werewolves are far stronger,athletic,intelligent,bloodthirsty and ferocious than humans,thus a supersoldier.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds a bit.....overpowered and unfair, just like a Gary Stu I'm afraid :S


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

What is a Gary Stu.

And hey,we are allowed to make overpowered fursona's. x3

This isn't an RPG Right. 

>_>
<_<

...

Right?


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 22, 2009)

Furygan said:


> What is a Gary Stu.
> 
> And hey,we are allowed to make overpowered fursona's. x3
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Sue
http://www.springhole.net/quizzes/marysue.htm - scored 17 on this
http://www.ponylandpress.com/ms-test.html - I scored 11 on this
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/Mary_Sue


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Glaice said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Sue
> http://www.springhole.net/quizzes/marysue.htm
> http://www.ponylandpress.com/ms-test.html - I scored 11 on this
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/Mary_Sue


 
The hell?


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 22, 2009)

My newest fursona is half feline. Saber Tooth Tiger to be exact.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Glaice said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Sue
> http://www.springhole.net/quizzes/marysue.htm - scored 17 on this
> http://www.ponylandpress.com/ms-test.html - I scored 11 on this
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/Mary_Sue


 
http://www.ponylandpress.com/ms-test.html - Scored 12 on this
http://www.springhole.net/quizzes/marysue.htm - 16 on that.


But that's because most of the questions do not even relate to my (or just in general) fursona and it points out to story-characters.

I mean my fursona doesen't really have a story behind it...


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 22, 2009)

Both, it seems.

If you can shrug off injuries that would be fatal to humans, that is/could be a trait of a Mary Sue/Gary Stu...unless you further detail the explanations so people like me would not jump to conclusions that your character is not a demigod/god-like character.

Mine doesn't have one either but I am not immortal or anything..


----------



## Azerane (Sep 22, 2009)

lion... I'm boring =P


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Me Neither,i'm just a Werewolf Supersoldier,ok,Inhuman strenght,Intelligence,bloodthirst-and-give-me-a-few-more are indeed overrated.
But hey,It's the traits of a werewolf.

My other fursona's a Hellcat,somewhat the same as a werewolf,but a feline,it's supposed to be an Assassin,not a freakin' ninja or anything,just a Silencer,without a real background story,doesen't have supernatural powers or anything,he's just pretty goddamn good at fighting and such,you know the drill.

Like any of us,he's mortal,and both my characters aren't based off of others. Even though some things might seem so.

Like my Avatar,it shows my fursona in Halo-like style armour,but that's more of a parody,i made a little comic series about O.D.S.T Being the Official Derailment Shock Troopers. So i don't count that as an actual permanent armour,which would lead to Master chief or Halo for that matter,which would lead to a mary-sue. Am i right?


----------



## Asswings (Sep 22, 2009)

Siamese/doublehawk/rainbow/asswings/hitler/bat/lion/Namorthesubmariner/drugs


:B


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Siamese/doublehawk/rainbow/asswings/hitler/bat/lion/Namorthesubmariner/drugs
> 
> 
> :B


 
I Lol'd at the avatar xD

In Short... Nazi cat? xP


----------



## Asswings (Sep 22, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Lol'd at the avatar xD
> 
> In Short... Nazi cat? xP




Thanks. <3 It's my favorite. Sakket drewed it. 


And currently the nazi thing isn't a regular occurrence though I'm thinking about getting and drawing more art 'cause the uniform rocks. Although you can't see the sheer number of wings I slapped on the character. 

As for cat-- It's more vaguely feline in appearance with fucked up siamese markings. :V


----------



## Elessara (Sep 22, 2009)

Ooo! Ooooo!

I's a feral kitty!! With wings!!!
<<<<<

I'm an Ocelot with Hawk wings...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2034573


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

It's still pretty cool :3

Edit: Damnit Ninja'd.

Elessara needs MORE Sugar!

*goes to get caffeine and sugar infested goods* I'LL JOIN IN WOMAN!


----------



## Elessara (Sep 22, 2009)

I want a salt lick! But with sugar...

Yeah! A surgar lick!!!
I demand this of you!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

HERE! *Dumps a whole shitload of candy in front of you* NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Loralillie_Rowle (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm a tigress =^..^= I havent finished drawing my badge yet unfortionately... I'm still tweaking a few things about my appearance.


----------



## Leon (Sep 23, 2009)

I is a lion, hear me roar. =3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet,a Tigress and a Lion.
xP

Watch your back though Ms.Tigress.

Lions can be....you know...

They tend to mistake Tigress's for Lioness's. XP


----------



## Elessara (Sep 23, 2009)

Furygan said:


> HERE! *Dumps a whole shitload of candy in front of you* NOMNOMNOM


 
:shock:

_~Dies from the shear anticipation of all that sugar~_

X_X


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Elessara said:


> :shock:
> 
> _~Dies from the shear anticipation of all that sugar~_
> 
> X_X


 
We are gathered today,to pay respect to a recently deceased kitty,death by sugar,and shall be remembered,in our hearts,for all eternity. 

*cries*


----------



## Bankai (Sep 23, 2009)

Furygan said:


> We are gathered today,to pay respect to a recently deceased kitty,death by sugar,and shall be remembered,in our hearts,for all eternity.
> 
> *cries*



*mourns* I never even knew, deceased kitty


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Bankai said:


> *mourns* I never even knew, deceased kitty


 
She was so cute and fluffy! T_T!


----------



## Bankai (Sep 23, 2009)

Furygan said:


> She was so cute and fluffy! T_T!



D: She never had a chance to live a long, full life! Curse you, sugar! Curse yoooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

*Grabs Assault Rifle* Let's go and destroy the sugar company! REVENGE,SWEET REVENGE!


----------



## Bankai (Sep 23, 2009)

*draws sword* Yes, for the death of kitty!

Wait. Who are we avenging?


----------



## Elessara (Sep 23, 2009)

_BRAaaaaaINS....._

_D8_
_...Zombie kitty! _


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

NO! *Shoots zombie kitty* DIE ZOMBIE DIE!!! *Throws grenade and asplodez Elessara zombie* Toast.

GAME OVER!


----------



## Bankai (Sep 23, 2009)

Furygan said:


> NO! *Shoots zombie kitty* DIE ZOMBIE DIE!!! *Throws grenade and asplodez Elessara zombie* Toast.
> 
> GAME OVER!


http://www.mspaintadventures.com/extras/ps000016.html


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Time to get back on topic now before it's derailed.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 23, 2009)

The mangled parts of my body now start to join back together in a creepy fashion...
_o_o..... oh God!_

Fine...
_~pout_


----------



## Bankai (Sep 23, 2009)

Very well.

Wait. What was the topic? Felines? Hmm.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes. Do you like kitties? ;o



Elessara said:


> Fine...
> _~pout_


 
Awwww *pets and hugs*


----------



## Bankai (Sep 23, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Yes. Do you like kitties? ;o
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww *pets and hugs*



Do I like kitties? Do I like Kitties? That's like asking if...erm...hmm, I can't think of a good comparison right now...

Wait! That's like asking if Zangetsu likes Ichigo!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Bankai said:


> Do I like kitties? Do I like Kitties? That's like asking if...erm...hmm, I can't think of a good comparison right now...
> 
> Wait! That's like asking if Zangetsu likes Ichigo!


 
The only thing i understood was Ichigo which is like the only character i know because of his endless internet fame.

*pets Elessara on my lap like an evil mastermind*


----------



## Bankai (Sep 23, 2009)

Furygan said:


> The only thing i understood was Ichigo which is like the only character i know because of his endless internet fame.
> 
> *pets Elessara on my lap like an evil mastermind*


I like kitties


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Wanna pet her? *Holds out Elessara* here!


----------



## Bankai (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah! Social interaction *Cowers*

Well...I guess... *petpet*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Bankai said:


> Ah! Social interaction *Cowers*
> 
> Well...I guess... *petpet*


 
I Lol'd. xD

Kitty kitty kitty kitty! *throws Elessara up in the air and catches*


----------



## Elessara (Sep 23, 2009)

_~Grrrrrrrrrrrr_

I like kitties!
<_<....... >_>


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

I Do,too. *pets Elessara* X3!


----------



## Elessara (Sep 23, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Do,too. *pets Elessara* X3!


 
_*Chomp*_

Who here also likes dogs? I don't...

And you what ticks me off? Coloring books... If you go and flip through a "Dog" coloring book there's 1 maybe 2 pictures of cats in there tops... but, if you flip through a "cat" coloring book? There's like at least 10 pages of dog pictures thrown in there!!! WTH?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 23, 2009)

Elessara said:


> _*Chomp*_
> 
> Who here also likes dogs? I don't...
> 
> And you what ticks me off? Coloring books... If you go and flip through a "Dog" coloring book there's 1 maybe 2 pictures of cats in there tops... but, if you flip through a "cat" coloring book? There's like at least 10 pages of dog pictures thrown in there!!! WTH?


 
o.o...I never,noticed?


----------

